# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  hola a todos, soy juan carlos

## juanka3

Buenas, siempre me ha gustado la magia,  y ahora que tengo mas tiempo, mis hijos ya han crecido (solo un poquito, ja ja),  deseaba volver a dedicar un tiempo y poderles hacer algun truquillo de cartas.   Saludos a todos y enhorabuena por el foro.

----------

